# Instructions for blue cardigan annie1452 for baby boy due in 3 weeks



## annie1452

I am putting the instructions on this post so it can be found easy
I use a plain dk pattern for the stitches
This is for 1st size
Cast on 51sts 
1st row knit
2nd and every alt row purl 
3rd row k2 (yfwd.slip 1.k1.Psso.k1)* k2tog. Yfwd.k1.yfwd.sl1.k1.Psso.k1.to last 4 st s (k2tog.yfwd.k1 last st k1
5th row knit
7th row as 3rd row
9th and 11th row knit
12th row purl


----------



## Peggan

Beautiful!!


----------



## Naneast

Fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful... thank you for sharing


----------



## 133163

I am going to sound like a dolt. Could you post the entire pattern for the blue cardigan? Or do I adapt this pattern for another cardigan pattern? I am sorry to sound goofy here.


----------



## maggiex4

They’re sooo adorable ❤


----------



## maggiex4

They’re sooo adorable ❤


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Love them all, but especially the blue one.


----------



## run4fittness

Those are lovely. :sm24:


----------



## GreatMary

orilliastitcher said:


> I am going to sound like a dolt. Could you post the entire pattern for the blue cardigan? Or do I adapt this pattern for another cardigan pattern? I am sorry to sound goofy here.


Same question here....


----------



## 84275

Beautiful knitwear


----------



## annie1452

No your not goofy .lol.you can use any dk pattern to put these stitches on .I have 1 that is perfect.for all sizes .if u find 1 that has 51 STS for back it will work out.u might have to work out the fronts and sleeves I put knit sts on end for extra sts .hope this all makes sense to you.once u work it out it will be easy. Any problems just send me a message and will try and help you x


----------



## LizR

annie1452 said:


> No your not goofy .lol.you can use any dk pattern to put these stitches on .I have 1 that is perfect.for all sizes .if u find 1 that has 51 STS for back it will work out.u might have to work out the fronts and sleeves I put knit sts on end for extra sts .hope this all makes sense to you.once u work it out it will be easy. Any problems just send me a message and will try and help you x


Thank you. This is such a pretty stitch pattern. It is a matter of working out the number of stitches in each repeat. 
The blue yarn is perfect for this. By the way your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## edithann

Beautiful baby cardigan...thanks for sharing! :sm24:


----------



## knitnanny

Lovely work!


----------



## didevine

Great looking sweaters. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lkg67

Thanks!


----------



## lexiemae

Lovely work, thanks for the stitch repeat )


----------



## Ginty

Your knitting is beautiful. Thanks for pattern details. I am always happy to see patterns that can be adapted.


----------



## Rainebo

So lovely!


----------



## bhappy41b

Beautiful work!


----------



## mrleese

Thank you so much for the pattern! I just love it!


----------



## Annu

Lovely


----------



## Grandma V

They are so beautiful. I especially love the blue one. Very nice job.


----------



## Wee Brenda

Thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## Bernadette F

Thank you Annie.


----------



## Sharm51

Thank you so much for the pattern stitches. Now to look for a lovely raglan sleeve plain pattern for sts and sizes.


----------



## bubbles33

Hi please could you put the full pattern on here can’t seem to find a raglan sleeve plain pattern for the stitches. Back to knitting after 30 years and chucked all my old patterns out.would really appreciate it thanks bev


----------



## Toni Burgau

Beautiful job on knitting the sweaters. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## amudaus

Really beautiful work. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## catherina

Beautiful


----------



## catherina

Lovely


----------



## catherina

Beautiful


----------



## catherina

Beautiful


----------



## catherina

Can i get the pattern please


----------



## kateislay

Stumbled across this pattern , really like the blue one , if the back has 51 stitches , I assume fronts will have 25/26 , there appears to be 9 sts to the repeats , which would only give two repeats of pattern for fronts , the one you knitted appears to have 3 repeats , how many stitches did you have for front ? Can you find this pattern to buy ?


----------



## kateislay

Did you get my reply re stitches for the front ?


----------



## kateislay

Ah see it now


----------



## Pootsie

Very nice and so well made


----------



## AnnaQ84

[No message]


----------



## lovecrafts

What is yfwd.k1. ??


----------



## hazelt

Love all these patterns, but where can I get the pattern, I have been asked to knit a few cardigans for a friends new baby which they don’t want to know the sex of, and they would be perfect for either a boy or girl


----------



## margaret19550524

annie1452 said:


> I am putting the instructions on this post so it can be found easy
> I use a plain dk pattern for the stitches
> This is for 1st size
> Cast on 51sts
> 1st row knit
> 2nd and every alt row purl
> 3rd row k2 (yfwd.slip 1.k1.Psso.k1)* k2tog. Yfwd.k1.yfwd.sl1.k1.Psso.k1.to last 4 st s (k2tog.yfwd.k1 last st k1
> 5th row knit
> 7th row as 3rd row
> 9th and 11th row knit
> 12th row purl


Where is the whole pattern???


----------

